# Wow!!!



## richard lingenfelter (May 3, 2018)

I can't believe it but I found about 30 or 40 more this morning growing under plastic ground cover. I brought a few home and planted them in front of my house. I started finding them on Jan. 13th and they are still coming on strong in April.


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

So what kinda temperatures are you getting down there? It's been unusually chilly and EXTREMELY rainy in the Shasta Lake area. We have tripled our historical average and they are dumping 30,000 cfs of water out of Shasta Dam 'cause they are freaking out about the snowpack in The Mt. Shasta area! I'm thinkin' about 2-3 weeks out yet for us (I hope I'm wrong!) Cool photos; I hope they grow for you! Happy Shroomin'.....


----------

